# Series 3 with Lifetime and accessories



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Series 3 with 1 terabyte internal hd with lifetime subscription. I am also including a slide remote, a Tivo wireless adapter, hdmi cable and all boxes and instructions.

Here is the E-bay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131509097477?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

